
Ask HN: What is your WFH setup? - nodivbyzero
hello,
I&#x27;m wondering how people have setup their workspace at home. 
For example, I have a lenovo x220 with Arch Linux connecting to Win10 to the corporate network using openconnect &amp; Remmina. For meetings&#x2F;messaging: Slack &amp; Zoom
======
nightfly
5 year old NUC attached to one of my good monitors from work shoved onto the
space I work on miniatures at. Communication using Rocket chat + Zoom for
meetings.

